# T-Mobile #UnleashedX: Streaming doesn't count against Data



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Launches with 24 Partners, mobile optimized* limited to 480p or 1080p. Says includes Sling Player, will that include Hopper? 

T-Mobile Unleashes Mobile Video with Binge On™

Video now streams free at T-Mobile for HBO, Hulu, Netflix, SHOWTIME, Sling TV, STARZ subscribers without using up their high-speed data - 24 total services included initially with more to come

Biggest-ever update to Simple Choice doubles your data at no extra cost when everyone in the family gets extra data

https://newsroom.t-mobile.com/news/t-mobile-unleashes-mobile-video-with-binge-on.htm


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Doesn't this somehow infringe on net neutrality. They are giving preference to certain video providers.

Edit I guess it's open to any provider as long as they meet technical requirements.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

Christopher Gould said:


> Doesn't this somehow infringe on net neutrality. They are giving preference to certain video providers


I believe cell phone data is exempt from net neutrality rules.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Christopher Gould said:


> Doesn't this somehow infringe on net neutrality. They are giving preference to certain video providers.
> 
> Edit I guess it's open to any provider as long as they meet technical requirements.


no because there is no money exchanged anywhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

trdrjeff said:


> Says includes Sling Player, will that include Hopper?


Are the technologies in the Sling Player and the Sling function in the Hopper different?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

trdrjeff said:


> Are the technologies in the Sling Player and the Sling function in the Hopper different?


I think what matters is WHERE is coming from, not WHAT is coming to. Basically the IP address of the content.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah, I'm thinking it means Sling Player for the Sling TV service, not from the hoppers or stand alone devices.

From the little I have read it sounds like this is going to require the stream to go through T-Mobile's servers which will re-encode the video stream to a lower bit-rate and resolution. So the providers have to set it up so the T-mobile servers can access the streams. I'm not sure they would be able to set it up to stream from each person's individual Hoppers/Sling devices.

It does kind of make me laugh that all these phone companies are trying to brag about how great their screens are and the resolution specs etc, and now people are going to go back to 480p video on the phone they bought because it has a "4K" screen so they can stream it for free.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> It does kind of make me laugh that all these phone companies are trying to brag about how great their screens are and the resolution specs etc, and now people are going to go back to 480p video on the phone they bought because it has a "4K" screen so they can stream it for free.


nothing to laugh about. There is so much that you can see on a 5" smartphone screen even on a 10" tablet. Makes no sense to stream a 4K movie at full res on these tiny devices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sling TV has their own deal with T-Mobile ...
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/219919-sling-tv-and-t-mobile-unleash-mobile-video/

Sling TV is not the sling built in to the Hopper or individually available devices but DISH's Sling TV service.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

peds48 said:


> nothing to laugh about. There is so much that you can see on a 5" smartphone screen even on a 10" tablet. Makes no sense to stream a 4K movie at full res on these tiny devices.


That probably can be said for a typical 60-inch TV at a normal viewing distance.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

The PR list SlingTV and Sling Box as seperate services:

*Binge On − Watch your shows, not your data*
With Binge On, video now streams free for viewers and subscribers of Crackle, Encore, ESPN, Fox Sports, Fox Sports Go, HBO Now, HBO Go, Hulu, MLB, Movieplex, NBC Sports, Netflix, *Sling TV, Sling Box*, SHOWTIME, STARZ, T-Mobile TV, Univision Deportes, Ustream, Vessel, Vevo, VUDU-with more streaming services on the way-without ever touching their 4G LTE data on Simple Choice plans with extra data. T-Mobile is also including Verizon's Go90 and AT&T's DirecTV streaming services in Binge On, so even the Duopoly's video services stream without fear of overages.

But I think the earlier post about where it originates is probably correct or I imagine they would have added Dish Network to the list.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

peds48 said:


> nothing to laugh about. There is so much that you can see on a 5" smartphone screen even on a 10" tablet. Makes no sense to stream a 4K movie at full res on these tiny devices.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I realize that. I am laughing at the people that had to have the latest phone from company X because it has a 4K screen, that is so much better than company Y's screen that is only 1080p, etc. Those are the same people that are now going to be streaming stuff all the time now in 480p now since it is free.

Now if you bought the phone because of other features and it just so happens to have a high resolution screen, and you aren't all picky about video resolution, yes this is a pretty sweet deal. I myself realize that when I'm watching on my phone or tablet I'm not too worried about resolution. If I'm watching on those devices I'm usually just watching something to kill time, and just watching shows that I kind of enjoy but don't really care about the visuals that much. If it's a movie I haven't seen before, or a detailed show that you miss out on special effects and details by not seeing everything, then I don't watch it on those devices but wait until I am home and watch on my TV.


----------

